# WTB Technical Poling Skiff (Texas)



## Kyle123 (Apr 20, 2014)

5k-5.5k is all I have for time being.  Newly wed, 1st compromise we made.     rough budget, but thought someone might be looking to upgrade or get out of one.  FlyFishing is my game...live in Victoria.  Thanks!


----------

